# Accessing HMEM from mobile browser suggestion



## ChooChooMike (Jul 22, 2011)

A suggestion to the folks that do a bang-up job on this site. Thm:

Since more and more of us are using smartphones to access HMEM from a mobile browser (e.g. iPhone, Android, etc) it's clunky at best to see the site on a tiny screen as there is no mobile version of the site.

There's a nice addon that works with SMF called *Tapatalk* :

http://www.tapatalk.com/

That makes viewing message boards, i.e. this site much easier. It looks like it's free to implement on a given site. The user (e.g. me) downloads the client app - *Tapatalk* (say for my iPhone) and accesses the forums via this Tapatalk app.

I've been using Tapatalk app on my iPhone for the last couple of weeks to access other forums and it makes life a whole lot easier ! There are other similar apps/forum addons, but I think Tapatalk is the only one I saw that works with SMF.

I have no connection to Tapatalk. I'm just a user. HMEM is one of the sites I visit the most, it'd sure be nice to make it more accessible to mobile users 

Mike


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 22, 2011)

Mike,
I understand that users would need to download the cliet app, but in the case of HMEM, is it only beneficial if the forum site such as HMEM makes some changes as well? Not overly computer savy here and still learning to navigate a new Android based phone, but this looks like it could be a big help...we all need our HMEM fix right? :big: 

Bill


----------



## shred (Jul 22, 2011)

Ugh, I hate tapatalk-enabled forums. Every time I try to hit them with my 5" tablet browser (quite capable of reading in regular mode, thank you), it keeps throwing up dialogs "Hey, this forum does Tapatalk!" "Get Taptalk now!" "Did you know this forum supports Tapatalk??" "Click here to use Tapatalk!" "Tapatalk! Tapatalk! Tapatalk!"

I would prefer not to have it here.


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the iphone 3G and i find HMEM works very well using the Safari browser! ;D
Just like it does on my Mac so i have no complaints at all!

Just wish the screen on my phone was bigger.... 

Andrew


----------



## Darren747uk (Jul 18, 2012)

I visit all of my favourite forums via Tapatalk on my iPad, this is the only forum that I am unable to do that with.

Would it be possible to add this forum to the Tapatalk database? I'm sure other members would like to see this implemented also.


----------



## Admin (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure we can enable TapaTalk temporary but we already put in motion getting our own branded application too, it's Forum Runner but will be a free stand alone HMEM app.


----------



## Darren747uk (Jul 18, 2012)

austin said:


> Sure we can enable TapaTalk temporary but we already put in motion getting our own branded application too, it's Forum Runner but will be a free stand alone HMEM app.



Thanks for the prompt reply, yes, if it is no problem to enable Tapatalk then that would be fantastic! It is nice to have all of my favourite forums in one place in one app.

I will also keep an eye out for the dedicated app in the future to see what that is like.


----------



## smfr (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Austin

Thanks for being active in the forums and taking some of the flak after the switch over. I'm happy to see some of the wrinkles getting smoothed out, but I cannot keep contributing technical posts to this forum given section 6.2 of Group Builder's terms of service:



> 6.2.	By posting content on the Websites, you also grant, and warrant that you have the authority to grant, the Company a perpetual, royalty-free, non-exclusive worldwide right and license to display, reproduce, adapt, modify, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, perform, play, make available to the public, use, and exercise all copyright and publicity rights with respect to any and all content that you post on the Websites. If you do not wish to grant Group Builder these rights, do not submit content to the Website.



(from http://www.groupbuilder.com/tos/).

There's also the question of copyright on content posted to these forums before the Group Builder acquisition. I do not believe that it's legal for Group Builder to assume copyright for this prior content without each poster's consent.

If Group Builder is unwilling to change the TOS to be more copyright-friendly, then I have no choice other than to delete my older posts and cease to contribute, and encourage others to do the same.

Simon


----------



## Admin (Jul 18, 2012)

The TOS is what it is. It's a blanket TOS we use on all our sites and have never had an issue with a member feeling we abused them. We have never been sued, knock on wood. If the TOS are beyond what you can agree to then I can't do much, just check out other sites TOS and really expect the same elsewhere. If someone tells you they would never sell be weary because divorce, death, health problems pop up and the story changes fast.


----------



## kf2qd (Jul 18, 2012)

That is a common bit of boilerplate. It is the formal way of saying, that by your posting something to this website/forum you are giving them permission to use it. Otherwise they would have this forum that folks could post to, but no one could access because no-one would have permission to look at your stuff. It is to handle the situation where someone gets upset because of some perceived slight (and I have seen it on another forum) and then tries to get everything they have ever put on the site removed. Now if you posted very little, it might be a minor problem, but if you were one of the prolific posters it would be a major problem. So basically what they are saying is this - if you post to this site you have given us permission to let other folks read your posts and for us to maintain those posts for future readers. You also give us permission to let others quote your post in replies.


----------



## Admin (Jul 18, 2012)

Tapatalk should be live now.


----------



## Darren747uk (Jul 18, 2012)

Now posting from Tapatalk, thank you very much!

Darren


----------



## Admin (Jul 18, 2012)

No problem! Should have a free branded app in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jul 27, 2012)

Internet Brands owns both vBulletin and ForumRunner. So guess it makes sense to hook them up !!


----------



## Admin (Jul 31, 2012)

Branded app got submitted today, hope to see Android live in a day or so, Apple takes longer with it's review process.

Right now we are running Tapatalk which costs, if you have not bought Tapatalk yet, please don't. Our branded HMEM app will be 100% free.


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> Branded app got submitted today, hope to see Android live in a day or so, Apple takes longer with it's review process.
> 
> Right now we are running Tapatalk which costs, if you have not bought Tapatalk yet, please don't. Our branded HMEM app will be 100% free.



Austin, as mentioned in my PM today please leave the forum in the Tapatalk database.

I use Tapatalk on my iPad for all of the forums that I am a member of and would rather view this forum via that app. Nothing against your dedicated app, just I like having all of my forums in one place.


----------



## DarrenUK (Jul 31, 2012)

Austin, As mentioned in my PM today please can you leave the forum in the Tapatalk database.

I view all of the forums that I am subscribed to via Tapatalk on my iPad. Nothing against your dedicated app, I just prefer to have all of my forums together and easy to switch between.


----------



## dsquire (Jul 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> Branded app got submitted today, hope to see Android live in a day or so, Apple takes longer with it's review process.
> 
> Right now we are running Tapatalk which costs, if you have not bought Tapatalk yet, please don't. Our branded HMEM app will be 100% free.







Is this logo only for Tapatalk? Or is this logo going to replace the original HMEM logo on the top of the home page?

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Admin (Jul 31, 2012)

That's the splash screen logo for our branded application. So when you load via your mobile device it's the splash screen before the app loads up.


----------



## dsquire (Jul 31, 2012)

Austin said:


> That's the splash screen logo for our branded application. So when you load via your mobile device it's the splash screen before the app loads up.



Austin

So in other words we are not going to lose our present logo. This new splash screen will only be seen by people with a mobile device. You had me worried for a minute.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## DarrenUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Austin,

Have you disabled the forum in Tapatalk?? Been trying to acces the forum via Tapatalk but it is saying there is a problem?

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep we have our own now:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/hmem-android-apple-18662/


----------



## DarrenUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Austin but as stated in one of my previous posts I am not interested in using your dedicated app. I would like to view the forum via Tapatalk.

As it does not cost you anything to have your forum in the Tapatalk database I really cannot understand why you have removed it??


----------



## DarrenUK (Aug 23, 2012)

I take it you will not be putting the forum back into the Tapatalk database now then???


----------



## DarrenUK (Aug 28, 2012)

Austin, please can you re enable the forum in the Tapatalk database. I have missed reading though the forum.


----------

